# Conventicle Service on You Tube



## ADKing (Aug 1, 2009)

Enjoy this very edifying presentation on YouTube! 

[video=youtube;be3Uv_SglGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be3Uv_SglGU&feature=related[/video]


----------

